# $145K: 15.5 acres w/cabin bordering Nat'l Forest in Western NC



## JShapiro (May 12, 2009)

Hi-

I've got a property that I intended to homestead but it's not going to work out financially. I posted it here before at $185K (it appraised at $200K when I bought it) and have now dropped the price significantly for a quick sale.

Here's a link to the Craigslist ad:

http://asheville.craigslist.org/reo/1261655200.html

If anybody's interested I can post a much more detailed description.

-Jonathan


----------



## tjmomof4 (Mar 31, 2007)

I wish...it's really beautiful. I remember seeing your pictures before. I hope you find just the right buyer asap. Good luck!


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

More info please...


----------



## JShapiro (May 12, 2009)

frank said:


> More info please...


15.5 acres of mostly sloped forested land, nice canopied forest, tree age determined to be 60-150 years based on talking with old-timer neighbors whose families settled the immediate area -- some areas were logged for cultivation in the '40s, other areas have never been cut to their knowledge. I guess there's a remote possibility that some of it is old growth but I wouldn't advertise it as such without being absolutely sure. The field behind the house, the cabin site, and a secondary site where an outbuilding currently is are the only real flat land areas on the property. Field is big enough for good sized garden and orchard, maybe small scale animal husbandry if things are planned out and used efficiently.

Pisgah National Forest borders property on north and east sides, I believe this chunk of the Pisgah (it&#8217;s non-contiguous in this area) is about 5,000 acres. Appalachian trail passes through the Forest, and is accessible by bushwhacking or by driving down the road about 3 miles.

The property is accessed by .7 miles of private dirt road, which is in good condition. The driveway doesn't have much incline, despite the property being up at the top of a holler, and winter access was not a problem for me.

The property is the end of a narrow south-facing holler. Solar orientation is good but remember that holler is narrow and relatively steep. Solar and microhydro are definite possibilities. The spring that provides the gravity-fed water for the cabin has good flow. There are two other springs on the property, one a seep and the other a very good flow. There is a small spring-fed stream that flows into the back of the property from the National Forest, along the field, and out the front side of the property. Headwaters are on National Forest not too far from property boundary.

Neighbors are mostly old-timers and long-time local families. Closest neighbors are a late-20s homesteading couple (good friends of mine) who have lived there about 5 years. There are other homesteaders in the immediate area who have proven to be interested in work exchange. I have found it a very good community to join, especially helpful has been one neighbor who owns a small sawmill and has traded me lumber in exchange for work on a project of his.

House site and secondary house site have septic. Secondary site septic is new-style and up to code. House site septic is home-made, but passed code when it was installed and so is on the books as legit.

Cabin has grid electric. It&#8217;s one room, 500 sq foot, I just finished installing hardwood flooring and putting in a poplar plank ceiling. It&#8217;s wired, but the plumbing is not finished. Dimensions are 16ft x 32ft for about 480 sq feet of interior space. Cabin is oriented lengthwise along east/west axis. Has a cinderblock chimney w/ceramic flue liner in good shape. Nice full-length porch on front, smaller screen porch on back.

I gutted the place when I first bought it last spring and have been slowly renovating it since. Structural issues have been fixed, roof no longer leaks, but interior is not finished. I was planning on building a composting toiled and not bothering w/an interior plumbed bathroom so that&#8217;s not high on my list of priorities right now. Sale of property includes cabin in as-is condition, but I&#8217;m going to keep working on it until it sells to make it more attractive to buyers. As long as I&#8217;m able to do the work myself this should not raise price substantially if at all. Cabin is much more finished than pictures indicate, I just haven&#8217;t had time to take new ones.

That&#8217;s all I can think of off the top of my head, if there&#8217;s anything else you want to know just ask!


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Could you repost your pictures? The craigslist ad has expired. Thanks!

Kitty


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

It's gone...perhaps it sold?


----------

